# Ty/Vy



## xxatti

Ok, another beginners question here. But I was wondering how the formal and informal "you" are typically used in Czech. I know in Spanish, it's almost always acceptable to use the informal forms even when talking to people you just meet, teachers, etc. The only time I would use the formal form is if I was making a formal speech or talking to someone of high importance (like the govenor), etc. Or if I was somebodies housekeeper/servant . Is it the same way in Czech, or do people typically use the Vy form in a much stricter sense?


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

I believe using "ty" in Czech is analogous to being on a first-name basis in English. I.e. adult people will use the singular form with their family and friends and probably co-workers, and the plural with people they don't personally know, superiors, etc. In addition, children and young people generally address each other in singular even if they're not acquainted. Adults will address children (but not young adults) in singular, unless they're professors speaking to _gymnázium_ students (and even then some teachers will if the class allows it ).

In simple terms: if it's children, friends or family, use the singular; otherwise, use the plural.

Useful Tip to Make Your Head Spin (tm): For some reason, and quite unlike Slovak and some Eastern Moravian dialects, the past participle of verbs is not subject to _vykání_. E.g. "vy jste udělal/udělala" is _vykání_ to one person (_usted_), "vy jste udělali/udělaly" is used when addressing 2+ people (_vosotros/ustedes_).


----------



## Tchesko

Yes, that's exactly how it works in Czech.

Just to elaborate on the comparison with Spanish, this means that in Czech "Vy" (the formal form) is used more often than "Usted/Ustedes" in Spanish. Among other languages, it compares better to German ("Sie") or French ("vous").

As far as I remember from my _gymnázium_ (~= high school), most professors would address each of the students using the informal form, while some used the formal one... So it also depends on individuals, on your interlocutor's personality, on the degree of closeness/familiarity you are willing to have, etc.

Roman


----------



## vianie

Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li! said:


> I
> For some reason, and quite unlike Slovak and some Eastern Moravian dialects, the past participle of verbs is not subject to _vykání_. E.g. "vy jste udělal/udělala" is _vykání_ to one person, "vy jste udělali/udělaly" is used when addressing 2+ people.



Takže pri vykaní jednej osobe (pane Starosta, vy jste *řekli*) je prevádzanie slovesa do mn. č. subštandardné?

Na Slovensku pri neformálnom vykaní sloveso takisto ostáva v j. č.


----------



## bibax

Participium není slovesný tvar určitý. Při vykání zůstává v jedn. čísle stejně jako přídavná jména, zájmena, číslovky, ...

Pane, vy jste *řekl*.......Pane, vy jste *zmaten*.... Pane, vy jste *sám* proti sobě.... Pane, vy jste *jeden* z mnoha


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> Participium není slovesný tvar určitý. Při vykání zůstává v jedn. čísle stejně jako přídavná jména, zájmena, číslovky, ...



Ospravedlňujem sa, že Vám tu leziem "do zelí", prosto ma zaujalo, že v spisovnej češtine sa z nejakého dôvodu (?) príčastie minulé neprispôsobuje vykaniu.

V českom spôsobe vykania je, tradične, väčšia nepravidelnosť - v prítomnom a budúcom čase sa používa slovesný tvar v množnom čísle (vy říkáte, vy budete říkat), kým v minulom čase a v podmieňovacom spôsobe v jednotnom aj v množnom čísle (vy jste říkal, vy by jste říkal).

V slovenčine sú slovesné tvary vždy v množnom čísle (vy vravíte, vy ste vraveli, boli by ste vraveli). To sa však už nevzťahuje na prídavné meno, číslovku či zámeno v prísudku (Pani Nováková, ste jedna z mojich obľúbenkýň, prečo ste boli na mňa taká prísna?)


----------



## jazyk

Je to jeden z rozdílů mezi češtinou a slovenštinou: Při vykání se převádí do množného čísla celý přísudek, tj. včetně případné spony a příčestí minulého (_boli ste prijatí_, č. _byl jste přijat_).


----------



## vianie

jazyk said:


> _boli ste prijat_íý, č. _byl jste přijat_


----------

